# Help fix some old garage cabinets.



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

My brother recently moved and picked these up at a thrift store but they are in need of some repair. First I thought it was just the woofers with the surround disintegrated, so he got some cheap replacements from parts express. 

GRS 8PF-8 8" Paper Cone Foam Surround Woofer

They only have a filter cap on the tweets and he says they are shot now too. Can anyone suggest something to use for a tweeter? Should we get actual crossovers? because I think the woofers are getting full range. He just needs something to sound ok for now. I will post all the pictures he sent me.































































































































And this is the spec sheet for the amp he has...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Dayton audio 3.5 k crossovers and whatever one of there cheaper tweeter fits in the cut out in the box. many will frown at this blasae? blosae? lol cant spell it..approach but really, who cares?


----------

